# Re: [EVDL] Best supplier for motor adapters?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Best supplier for motor adapters?*

>My plan is to start with 6 12-volt batteries and then add 2 more if I don't
>get the performance that I am looking for. I think I have room for 8
>batteries, which gets me to 96 volts. If I STILL don't get the desired

I have a VW based conversion, (http://www.evalbum.com/1790) my real world
tests with the 9" ADC have shown that you need at least 96v to
Get to freeway speeds. 96v just gets you there.


>>With what companies have you had positive experience in buying adapters? 
>>Which companies would you avoid?
CanEV makes a nice VW clutch adapter that assembles quickly, however it does
have one issue. It is a taperlock design, so the assembly of the taperlock
to the hub is critical. You will want to get a dial indicator ($20 at
harbor freight) and make sure you tighten the taperlock to level it < .001
before assembling the flywheel or you will get a wobble



>2. I'm planning on using the Optima yellow tops. What do you think? 
I have heard some not so good resulted from Yellow tops. Also remember if
you go with sealed batteries, you really need to consider battery management
(ie rudman regs) Don't underestimate this cost and extra effort.


>>3. Is a 9 inch motor the right choice? Will it work with the 72 volt
Warp and ADC are identical, Warp has a larger commutator but both are
essentially the same


>>4. Will the Curtis 1231 be happy with 72 volts? Is there another
I'd pick Curtis over Kelly


5. What about all of the other hardware that I need? Do you recommend that
I buy a kit or piece it all together myself? 
>>> EV-america is where I buy all my kits, they are excellent and they will
make sure you get what you need. They kit up a dual contactor design which
I think is much safer for a Curtis install.



6. What other advice do you have? 
>> Go for it, you won't regret it!! Join a local EV club and get some
manuals etc. (Brant's second edition Build your own electric vehicle, or
the training DVD series at www.nogas.us) Study up on range calcs.
EV-america will also make a calc for you for free if you buy their kit,
freeway speeds and the range you are shooting for with hills may be a
problem, so do the math before you are disappointed!





_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Best supplier for motor adapters?*

I am buying my adaptor from Electro Automotive. They and EV-Parts seemed to
be the most experienced companies making adaptors. It hasn't come yet....
so I can't fully recommend them yet, but hopefully in another three or four
weeks, I'll have it, and assemble it and can say more.

I was looking for an adaptor that retained the clutch... there are a few
places that have VW adaptors that do not retain the clutch that I've seen.
I'd think that with a VW-bug, the 9" motor would have so much torque that
slipping the clutch would never be an issue... that same motor is used in
vehicles with alot more weight of yours (Toyota pickups, Jeeps, etc).
However... there is the great clutchless vs clutch debate.... search the
archives for more than you ever wanted to read on that 



>
>
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Best supplier for motor adapters?*

My vote is for EV Parts, but Can EV puts out a great product as well. And
definitely keep the clutch!



> Zeke Yewdall <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I am buying my adaptor from Electro Automotive. They and EV-Parts seemed
> > to
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Best supplier for motor adapters?*

I had a great experience with ev-solutions.net. I purchased an adapter
from them for a '95 Jetta and it worked great. It was a precision fit with
my transmission and the coupling was very high quality. They have both
clutchless and clutch couplings. I am not sure if they'd have a pattern
for your VW but I'd highly recommend them.
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Best supplier for motor adapters?*



> sanfranman12 wrote:
> > "Who is a reliable supplier of adapter plates and couplers?"
> 
> I was very happy with my adapter from Electro Automotive. It bolted
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Best supplier for motor adapters?*

A 9" should do fine with 72 volts but if you can go 96, 120, or 144 
then I'd suggest you do. At minimum I'd go with 96. I am going to be 
upgrading my Ghia here real soon. I will be posting when I make that 
move. As for the controller I can't say. So far with the higher 
voltage Kelly controllers I can't fully say that they would be a good 
controller. My low voltage 72 volt controller for my starter/generator 
motor is doing just fine. It was designed specifically for my motor. 
It will not work with a series motor. I have an older 72 volt 
controller and it is silent and 550 amps. It is an excellent 
controller and doing just fine. It pushes my Ghia with 72 volts to 65 
mph. I do not think a bug will do that but the Ghia goes that fast. 
Not quick but it works. I can't wait for the upgrade. I will be 
upgrading the controller and that information will be made public 
soon. Curtis or Logosystems, or Kelly. If you stick with 72 volts or 
less then Alltrak should do.

Pete : )






> Steve Skarda wrote:
> 
> > I had a great experience with ev-solutions.net. I purchased an
> > adapter
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Best supplier for motor adapters?*

Wayne at EV-Blue http://www.ev-blue.com/products.html made adaptors for
me ('63 Ghia and '73 SuperBeetle). Both projects were 120v AGMs with
Warp9s and clutchless. I was happy with Wayne's craftmanship and
delivery time.

Rich

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Best supplier for motor adapters?*

Reminds me of the most beautiful EV I ever saw. Paul is the one to talk to.
http://paul-g.home.comcast.net/~paul-g/Buggyindex.html
http://paul-g.home.comcast.net/~paul-g/buggy.htm




> sanfranman12 <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > Help! I need some advice from those of you who have already been down this
> > road and made the mistakes that I don't want to make. My most pressing
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Best supplier for motor adapters?*

Hi EVerybody;

Looks like I'll be lookin' for an S-10 adapter, coupling for a clutched 
S -10. Anybody got one they would like to re-home? Feh! I SOLD one last 
year, of COURSE! A CAN~EV, it was beautiful! But... Just heards it is doing 
great, though, so don't feel bad? I know the leads time on stuff like this 
can often be like waiting for Zillas to be born? Ideas? Anybody??

Seeya at BBB?

Bob
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "storm connors" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Monday, February 16, 2009 9:10 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Best supplier for motor adapters? 

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Best supplier for motor adapters?*

Can ev has them in stock, I bought some just a while ago
Sent via BlackBerry by AT&T

-----Original Message-----
From: "Bob Rice" <[email protected]>

Date: Mon, 16 Feb 2009 09:20:26 
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List<[email protected]>
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Best supplier for motor adapters?


Hi EVerybody;

Looks like I'll be lookin' for an S-10 adapter, coupling for a clutched
S -10. Anybody got one they would like to re-home? Feh! I SOLD one last
year, of COURSE! A CAN~EV, it was beautiful! But... Just heards it is doing
great, though, so don't feel bad? I know the leads time on stuff like this
can often be like waiting for Zillas to be born? Ideas? Anybody??

Seeya at BBB?

Bob
----- Original Message -----
From: "storm connors" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Monday, February 16, 2009 9:10 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Best supplier for motor adapters?

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Best supplier for motor adapters?*

More info http://www.evalbum.com/125 Paul was one of my original
contacts via the list. He was very helpful to me. As you can tell from
the 125, he has been around for awhile.



> storm connors <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Reminds me of the most beautiful EV I ever saw. Paul is the one to talk to.
> > http://paul-g.home.comcast.net/~paul-g/Buggyindex.html
> > http://paul-g.home.comcast.net/~paul-g/buggy.htm
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Best supplier for motor adapters?*



> sanfranman12 wrote:
> >
> > Help! I need some advice from those of you who have already been down
> > this road and made the mistakes that I don't want to make. My most
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Best supplier for motor adapters?*



> sanfranman12 wrote:
> >
> > Help! I need some advice from those of you who have already been down
> > this road and made the mistakes that I don't want to make. My most
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Best supplier for motor adapters?*

On Sunday I pulled the engine out of my '74 Super Beetle. I put the
engine up on thesamba.com a couple weeks ago, and a fellow came by last
weekend and we drove it around. He liked it and bought it (plus
everything else I pulled - gas tank, gas vent stuff, four wheels & tires
plus the spare, starter, etc.). He picked it all up yesterday. Good
riddance.

I got the 1600cc motor adapter plate and ImPulse 9 motor from Ryan at
EVSource.com (I got EVerything from evsource!). I have a lightened
chrome-vanadium flywheel and Kennedy clutch from aircooled.net.
Yesterday I put the motor plus clutch together. The tapered hub went on
just fine, no wobble, and the adapter plate fits on the bell housing
just fine. I did a 12v balance check and there is some vibration - the
clutch plate is about a millimeter off-center even though I used a pilot
tool. I'll have to fix that. I got the magic number right as well.

The ImPulse 9 will fit nicely in the engine compartment. A Warp 9 would
probably require some cutting of the rear apron, so the ImPulse was a
good choice. I also lucked out in scoring a Zilla 1k last year, so it
looks like I might be the first on evalbum.com to have a beetle with a
Zilla!


Best Regards,

- Gene



> Jack Rickard wrote:
> 
> We did a fiberglass Beck Speedster with a fairly exotic vw transaxle
> using a
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Best supplier for motor adapters?*

do you really need the clutch for VW?



> Zeke Yewdall <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I am buying my adaptor from Electro Automotive. They and EV-Parts seemed
> > to
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Best supplier for motor adapters?*

Put some wheelie bars on that Beetle! ;-) 


Cor van de Water
Director HW & Systems Architecture Group
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 XoIP: +31877841130

Please consider the environment before printing this e-mail.
-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Gene Stopp
Sent: Tuesday, February 17, 2009 11:22 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Best supplier for motor adapters?

On Sunday I pulled the engine out of my '74 Super Beetle. I put the
engine up on thesamba.com a couple weeks ago, and a fellow came by last
weekend and we drove it around. He liked it and bought it (plus
everything else I pulled - gas tank, gas vent stuff, four wheels & tires
plus the spare, starter, etc.). He picked it all up yesterday. Good
riddance.

I got the 1600cc motor adapter plate and ImPulse 9 motor from Ryan at
EVSource.com (I got EVerything from evsource!). I have a lightened
chrome-vanadium flywheel and Kennedy clutch from aircooled.net.
Yesterday I put the motor plus clutch together. The tapered hub went on
just fine, no wobble, and the adapter plate fits on the bell housing
just fine. I did a 12v balance check and there is some vibration - the
clutch plate is about a millimeter off-center even though I used a pilot
tool. I'll have to fix that. I got the magic number right as well.

The ImPulse 9 will fit nicely in the engine compartment. A Warp 9 would
probably require some cutting of the rear apron, so the ImPulse was a
good choice. I also lucked out in scoring a Zilla 1k last year, so it
looks like I might be the first on evalbum.com to have a beetle with a
Zilla!


Best Regards,

- Gene



> Jack Rickard wrote:
> 
> We did a fiberglass Beck Speedster with a fairly exotic vw transaxle
> using a
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Best supplier for motor adapters?*



> Gene Stopp <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > The ImPulse 9 will fit nicely in the engine compartment. A Warp 9 would
> > probably require some cutting of the rear apron, so the ImPulse was a
> ...


----------

